# Anyone in Louisville Ky.?



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Really wanting to get going on stuff again and was wondering if there was anyone in Louisville that would want to get together and maybe start our own make and take group? I know there is some of you that's close to me.


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, Rob! We're in Memphis, right near the I-65 exit (that's the next one north after Sellersburg). We don't usually drive after dark due to our incredibly ancient eyeballs (oncoming headlamps get to be an issue as you age), but we've been expanding out Halloween display more every year and I'm always up for idea-sharing. I spent a couple of years rebuilding an old barn on the edge of our woods and that's become a permanent prop for a lot of out stuff https://1drv.ms/v/s!AnXLQ5G0s4nQiLxCfJgvGd9M5N7gdQ

Email me: [email protected]


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That's awesome. I would love to check it out sometime. I lived in Memphis for a while and I'm out that way at my buddies house a lot. He is off Bennettsville road


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

Not far from me, I'm on US31 just south of the Bluelick Rd. We've lived in New Albany a couple of times, too. I'm originally from Clarksville, my wife from NA.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm from Louisville and actuality live in Louisville now. I can't wait to move back to Indiana though. You will have to let me know when you get set up. I would love to check it out.


----------



## hauntedgap (Jul 24, 2018)

I’m here. Love to haunt


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

lowdwnrob said:


> I'm from Louisville and actuality live in Louisville now. I can't wait to move back to Indiana though. You will have to let me know when you get set up. I would love to check it out.


Absolutely. I used to go to Louisville a lot before they changed the streets to one-way and built the X-way- too scary, now. When I was a kid, you could ride the bus from my house in Clarksville to 4th street for a quarter. All the movie palaces were there, but a block or so away (on 5th, I think) was a little movie theater called The Rodeo. They'd get films a couple of years old, but you could see a double feature for a buck. I saw Konga, Blood of the Vampire and lots more. It was a lot safer then, too.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

hauntedgap said:


> I'm here. Love to haunt


Where at?


----------

